# Lefty Auto



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

So today I went to a range where I could rent some guns. This is in GA, and back in MI where I live I cannot find a range to rent guns at. My buddy and I brought his Glock 30 in .45. I thought this would kick, but it was a sweet gun to shoot. Very smooth, hardly any kick. My girlfriend even shot it and found it reasonable to handle. After that I rented a J frame smith in .38. This is my 1st choice in a CCW gun. There was a lot more recoil than I expected, but still manageable. The gf didn't care for it much. But she has trouble racking the slide on a semi, and can't get the slide release down. So, to the point, I'm a lefty, and I really liked the Glock 30 with the exception of the slide release. Are there any good, smaller lefty carry guns? I searched around and couldn't find anything.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

Have you looked at the Smith & Wesson M&P's? I'm a lefty too and that's what I bought for my first handgun. They have an ambidextrous slide release. I'm not a CCW guy, but they have M&P compacts that I'm sure are fine for carry.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks, I will have to check those out. I also found the HK p2000. Those are a tad bit expensive, but it would be nice to have.


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I meant to also say that if the slide release is your only lefty concern, I wouldn't let that turn you away from a gun you really like. You can always just yank back and release the slide to chamber the first round. I've heard this is actually better since this is how far the slide travels during the firing cycle. Other than looking cool doing the action hero one-handed slide release, it's not really necessary to use the lever. That being said, I do really like that it is there if I want it on the M&P. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Lefties can usually run "righty" guns better, actually. The left index finger operates the mag release. On the Glock, the slide is best released by grasping the slide and yanking it to the rear, anyway.

No need to look for another gun if you like the Glock.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm a lefty as well, and there's no problem using a gun set up for rightys unless there is a manual safety. When you need to use the slide release you simply use your pointer finger. The magazine release is simple when set up for a righty as well. Just a little side note, the XD's do NOT have ambi slide release, although they DO have ambi magazine release. If you liked the glock, then go for a Glock. Just a little info for ya! 

-Jeff-


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

The CZ85 Combat has an ambi slide release, but it does eject on the right like most autos.

I think that an ambi mag release is a more useable feature than an ambi slide release, since one can just rack the slide in order to releae from the open-locked position. A Walther P99 (regular or compact) has an ambi mag release that is very easy to use with either index finger. Great pistol - easily the equal of a Glock, with a few features that the Glock doesn't have.

A truely ambi pistol is the H&K P7PSP, which has squeeze cocking lever as the frontstrap of the grip, and a heel mag release. The P7 is one of the best built and most interesting auto ever made.

PhilR.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

PhilR. said:


> The CZ85 Combat has an ambi slide release, but it does eject on the right like most autos.


That would definitely be a gun to look at. Sharp looking guns, I like them as well.



PhilR. said:


> I think that an ambi mag release is a more useable feature than an ambi slide release...


I definitely agree with this, as even when there is a slide release for a lefty, I prefer to use my index finger. Seems more "natural" to me for some reason. Maybe I'm just weird 



PhilR. said:


> A truely ambi pistol is the H&K P7PSP, which has squeeze cocking lever as the frontstrap of the grip, and a heel mag release. The P7 is one of the best built and most interesting auto ever made.


This sounds VERY interesting. I'll have to do some searching and take a look at one of these just out of curiosity one of these days. Thanks for the info Phil!

-Jeff-


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Well you learn something new every day. I am not that familiar with autos, and was under the impression that you had to hit the slide release when chambering a new round. (atleast after the slide had locked back on empty) I really like the idea of a smaller gun I can conceal if wanted, but something big enough for self defense. Which to me, means no 9mm, either a .357, .40, or .45. More rounds mean nothing, because if I can't do it with 3, then I have no place shooting. And that Glock 30 holds like 10 .45's. 

That P7 looks very interesting. I will also have to try out an XD, I know people rant about them here. Also have to try the M&P. thanks for the help guys.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a lefty and have no problem with anything. It does take a little thought sometimes to be able to work well without thinking but it's a right handed world and I've spent my life adjusting..Damn right handed keyboards!:smt076:smt083


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Was looking at the p7m10, which is the .40 variant. Well lets just say they are a tad bit out of my price range. 2k to 3500 was the price range I was finding...guess i'll scratch that one off the list.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Jackle1886 said:


> I really like the idea of a smaller gun I can conceal if wanted, but something big enough for self defense. Which to me, means no 9mm, either a .357, .40, or .45. More rounds mean nothing, because if I can't do it with 3, then I have no place shooting.


Well, I won't go on and on here, but if you CAN put someone down with 3 shots with any of those above listed calibers, than you would have NO PROBLEM doing the same with a 9mm. 9mm is plenty of stopping power for self-defense loaded with hollow points, IF you can hit what you're aiming at....a missed shot with a .45 is no different than a missed shot with a 9mm except for more noise and harder recoil. A shot to the head with a 9mm will drop someone just as fast as a .45 shot to the head..........[/quote]

-Jeff-

P.S. 9mm is cheaper to shoot too. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

BeefyBeefo said:


> Well, I won't go on and on here, but if you CAN put someone down with 3 shots with any of those above listed calibers, than you would have NO PROBLEM doing the same with a 9mm. 9mm is plenty of stopping power for self-defense loaded with hollow points, IF you can hit what you're aiming at....a missed shot with a .45 is no different than a missed shot with a 9mm except for more noise and harder recoil. A shot to the head with a 9mm will drop someone just as fast as a .45 shot to the head..........


In reality you are probably right. Modern ammo makes it a lot easier to do what you want with about anything anymore. It comes down to personal choices more than anything when it comes to a CCW pistol. I do not prefer a 9mm for daily carry but that is just because I like the bigger 45 ACP more. It's what I like shooting at the range so it seems silly for me to carry anything else. I have a couple 9mm's as well as 40 S&W..I just like the 45 more.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

My wife's a lefty and we wound up getting her three different guns to find one that was left-hand friendly. What I've found, however is that as she's become more familiar and comfortable operating her guns, she doesn't really prefer her P2000. She can use any of 'em, by using her trigger finger to drop the mag and racking the slide from slide lock to get a round from a new mag chambered.

Get the gun you like best and work with it. Ambi is over-rated.


----------

